# 1st TT Roadster...



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Seen this evening at West London Audi... It's really really nice!


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

That is stunning!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Really looks good.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Looks great, but not sure why the plates suggest that it is the 'all new TTS roadster'. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

patatus said:


> Seen this evening at West London Audi... It's really really nice!


What colour is the TTR?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Lovely pictures!

Here are a couple I have seen; Audi London City and (same colour) Watford Audi.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

vagman said:


> Looks great, but not sure why the plates suggest that it is the 'all new TTS roadster'. [smiley=gossip.gif]


Looks like they don't know what they are selling... :lol:


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Alan Sl said:


> patatus said:
> 
> 
> > Seen this evening at West London Audi... It's really really nice!
> ...


Glacier white...


----------



## Gunmann (Mar 23, 2012)

Come on guys, do you like the car seen from this angle? :? nooooot


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Have to say, I like it. I think the longer rear deck and sleeker back window look pretty good. 8)


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Gunmann said:


> Come on guys, do you like the car seen from this angle? :? nooooot


Yes. It does look even better in the flesh. It looks amazing to be honest. Even better than the coupe. Go and see it for yourself...


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Mr R said:


> Have to say, I like it. I think the longer rear deck and sleeker back window look pretty good. 8)


Yes, it does look amazing.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

im defiantly a fan of this,wasnt a fan of the mk2 thought it looked abit meh! compared to the mk1 but this is very nice indeed.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gunmann said:


> Come on guys, do you like the car seen from this angle? :? nooooot


Too many angles and lines dividing up the rear - looks all disjointed with bits from 3 different designers. :?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I sat in a white roadster last weekend in Southampton, very nice car


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Looks great, and I'm a coupe man..


----------



## Gellets (Aug 21, 2010)

I was torn between the red and the white... But decided for white in the end... Now just need a delivery date!


----------



## newone (Feb 18, 2015)

Ordered my TT Roadster Sport 2.0 TDI ultra in Tango Red in late November, original build week was wk 18 (27th April). Notified today it is built and now in British port (status 40). Obviously build date was brought forward by at least 4 weeks. Whoopee!!! Waiting for ticket to be raised so it can be delivered to dealership. Not long now until we can pick it up and enjoy driving it. :lol:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I saw a red one on the road yesterday with the top down... I'm guessing it was probably a demonstrator? Looked nice tho. 8)


----------



## Dice22 (Mar 17, 2015)

Love it


----------



## Ertancy (Apr 25, 2015)

Looks so damn nice, [SMILING FACE WITH HEART-SHAPED EYES]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaintMac (Feb 28, 2015)

My (wife's) Roadster has arrived at the dealer. Collect it on tuesday


----------



## newone (Feb 18, 2015)

:-D


----------

